# Possibly best Aire I ever found. French pyreenees



## runnach (Oct 26, 2016)

I am having a good old reminisce today and thinking about my time in France. St Pierre St Martin is a ski resort but in the summer open to campers. The time I was there the aire free ehu water and black waste disposal, expect sheep and cows with bells on as your neighbours.

Sadly photos on another lap top I need to resurrect somehow and store to a usb stick but I did find one pic of the view.....well not exactly a pic more a quick water colour sketch 




The little hut in the foreground is where the local farmer makes fromage de chevre( goat cheese) ..his hands black as the ace of spades but with that view who cares didn't kill me 

Channa


----------



## witzend (Oct 26, 2016)

Passed thru in Sept didn't see your aire but lovely views had lunch in town carpark spent the night here 42.969801  -0.766743
Google Maps nite sky was great pity about the cloud in the morning


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 26, 2016)

witzend said:


> Passed thru in Sept didn't see your aire but lovely views had lunch in town carpark spent the night here 42.969801  -0.766743
> Google Maps nite sky was great pity about the cloud in the morning



This is the aire that is listed in the France POIs:

Google Maps

I have added the car park on the Col - thank you


----------



## barryd (Oct 26, 2016)

I remember that one.  If your there in summer there is a further car park you can use a bit further along off the road.  The hookup and water was out of action when we were there late August.

I remember the farmer and the cheese. Tried a bit. I would give it a swerve if I were you. 

IT was in the hills above there when walking we encountered one of those Pastu Pyrenean guard dogs.  There are signs about them and your not supposed to approach them as they allegedly grow up almost wild with the flock of sheep they are there to protect.  This one led his flock down the hill right past us, down the valley and down to the farm where he put them (on his own) into a large pen before slouching up to the farmhouse where he was welcomed and cuddled by the farmer before scoffing what looked like a massive roast dinner.  He promptly went for a long kip. 

Favourite aire for me up there would have to be Gavarnie or Lac de Payolle.


----------



## witzend (Oct 26, 2016)

barryd said:


> Favourite aire for me up there would have to be Gavarnie or Lac de Payolle.



 A better option to Lac de Payolle is to drive a little further about 2 km in past the aire to Google Maps  42.936955  0.288083


----------



## barryd (Oct 26, 2016)

witzend said:


> A better option to Lac de Payolle is to drive a little further about 2 km in past the aire to Google Maps  42.936955  0.288083



Thanks.  Yes we found that bit. In fact we went right up that valley on the bike.  There were vans all over the place.  We stopped by the stream about three hundred yards before the lake.


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 27, 2016)

witzend said:


> A better option to Lac de Payolle is to drive a little further about 2 km in past the aire to Google Maps  42.936955  0.288083



Nice spot ... I've added it to the France POIs  

Thanks!


----------

